# Very worried ! 25w, contractions and cervix shortening



## carok (May 24, 2005)

I am 25w with a singleton.   Last week I had painful contractions, started out with lower abdominal cramps and back ache and within about 30 minutes contractions started,  it all calmed down after about 1 1/2 hours of bedrest, so I thought it was a one off.   

A few nights later it started again, but contractions and pain were stronger and I had a lot of pelvic and vaginal pressure.  After about 2 hours we decided to call the hospital,  we went in and I was put on the monitor, which showed a lot of contractions about 3 mins apart (baby was totally unaffected by it all), some of them were very painful.   Midwife examined me and said cervix was closed but softened (not unusual for a second pregnancy).   I was given nifedipine and progesterone orally and within an hour everything had calmed down and I was allowed home.  I am taking 200mg Progesterone, 20mg nifedipine, three x per day, plus magnesium daily, and told to take it very easy.

I had an ob appointment two days later and ob found that my cervix is shortening and he mentioned it is 1.25cm, but still closed at the 'bottom'.   he was pretty blasé about it and told me not to worry, just no stress and to stay home, no need for complete bed rest but to take it very easy.  I did ask him lots of questions, but he was kind of dismissing them as 'don't worry about those things now',  'lets not talk about the 'what if's' etc', 'I don't think you will be going into labour anytime soon, cervix is still closed'. 

Of course,  I looked it all up on internet and I am now absolutely petrified,  it seems 1.25cm is VERY short. 

I wanted to know if you could tell me,  1)how accurate is a cervix measurement made manually and not via U/S. 2) what are my chances of holding out until I get to around 34/35 weeks.   3) I had more contractions last night again for about 40 minutes, but not as strong as before.  I am still having abdominal and back cramps and the pressure, but don't have the contractions. 4) would it be wise to insist on a steroid injection for lung development now, just in case.  

I asked the OB what my plan should be,  when should I worry and take myself off to the hospital,  he said he couldn't tell me but to go anytime I 'feel' something is not right ... well basically that's ALL THE TIME now.  

Would really really appreciate your input and thoughts and any recommendations you may have.

Thank you

PS, they tested for UTI and it came back negative.

Sorry another PS,  would this be classed as Pre-term labour or incompetent cervix ?


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

what a rough time you are having  

It is really hard to say what will happen but you do need to rest, someone else needs to take over for you.

If you feel 'funny' ie. contracting and/or pressure, then you need to contact your maternity unit. Next time, if there is a next time, ask for the steroid injection, if thats what you want to do. Don't worry about phoning too often, thats what they are there for.

Although the measurement via an internal is good, it isn't 100% accurate but hopefully he wouldn't have just guessed!!

It would be classed as pre-term labour as your cervix is closed but you are contracting (on and off), with an incompetent cervix, you would normally expect the cervix to be opening, even without any contractions.

Hope that helps

Take care x


----------



## carok (May 24, 2005)

Oink,

Thank you so very much,  it's a really worrying time and I know I need as little stress as possible, it's a catch 21 !  I am taking it very easy for sure.

Really appreciate your quick response.


----------

